
Show HN: ARA makes your Ansible playbooks easy to understand and troubleshoot - dmsimard
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3i8VPCanGo
======
dmsimard
Hi HN,

OP and ARA author here, long time lurker but this time I had something I
wanted to share!

We've just released a great new version of ARA and we're also celebrating it's
first year anniversary with an AMA on Reddit over on /r/ansible:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ansible/comments/69gkpz/hi_ransible...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ansible/comments/69gkpz/hi_ransible_a_new_version_of_ara_ansible_run/)

So, what's ARA ?

ARA stands for Ansible Run Analysis and it is an Ansible callback plugin that
records your playbook runs, wherever it is.

Whether you’re running Ansible from your personal laptop or from a server, you
basically just need to install ARA, configure Ansible to use ARA and you’re
good to go.

ARA organizes the data in a way to help you visualize, understand and
troubleshoot what happened throughout your playbook.

Why ?

I'm part of the OpenStack engineering team at Red Hat and saying that we
leverage Ansible a lot for means of deployment or continuous integration would
be an understatement.

ARA helps us turn something like this ( yes, that's 33 000 lines of output ):
[http://logs.openstack.org/25/462925/1/check/gate-
openstack-a...](http://logs.openstack.org/25/462925/1/check/gate-openstack-
ansible-openstack-ansible-ceph-ubuntu-xenial-nv/2228c1e/console.html)

Into a straightward and intuitive report:
[http://logs.openstack.org/25/462925/1/check/gate-
openstack-a...](http://logs.openstack.org/25/462925/1/check/gate-openstack-
ansible-openstack-ansible-ceph-ubuntu-xenial-nv/2228c1e/logs/ara/)

I'm really passionate about the project and sincerely hope it can make your
life using Ansible easier.

Let me know if you have any comments or questions !

